# Archieve > Kumpulan Subforum Lama > KOISHI AWARD >  ÑÐ¾Ð·Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐµÑÐ½ÐµÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð²

## Claytonvip

Ð¯ Ð½ÐµÐ¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐºÐ°Ð» Ð½Ð°Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¹, Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½ÑÐ¼-Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ²Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð» Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÐºÑÑÑÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð» Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð² Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð» Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ ÑÐ°Ðº, ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð°ÑÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ°Ð²Ð´Ð° Ð»Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ°Ðº, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð´ÑÑÑ Ð²Ð¸Ð´Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾-Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð¸Ð´Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð¾. Ð¯ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð» Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð²ÐµÐ±- ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¹, Ð° ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð²ÑÐ¿ÑÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð» ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð»ÑÐ±Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐµ ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐ¼Ñ. Ð¯ ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼Ñ ÑÑÐ¸Ð»ÑÑ ÑÐµÑÑÑÑ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÑÑÑ 1 ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾ÑÐµÐº ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÑÐ°Ð» ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ñ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ÐµÑÐµÐ½ÐµÐº Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð² Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐ¶Ð±Ðµ Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ° ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð². Ð¢Ð¾-ÑÐ¾, Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÐºÐ¸ ::   Ð*Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑ Ð¢ÐµÐºÑÑÐ¸Ð¹ ÑÑÐ°Ð¿ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµ ÑÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÑÑ! Ð¯ ÑÐ¶Ð°Ñ Ð·ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°Ñ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð³Ð¸Ñ Ð²ÑÑÑÐ¿Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑÑ. ÐÑ ÑÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÑÐµÑÑ, ÑÐ¿Ð¸Ð·Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð¾Ñ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð° Ð´Ð¾ Ð²ÐµÐ»Ð¸ÐºÐ° ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ. Ð*Ð°Ð½ÑÑÐµ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ Ð±ÑÑÑÑÐ¾Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² http://ancientrome.ru/dictio/article.htm?a=239035937 ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð½Ð° ÐÐÐÐÐÐ 3 Ð¿Ð¾Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²ÑÐ´Ð°ÑÐ¸, Ð´Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ»Ð¾ÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸, Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ¹Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ ÑÐµÐºÑÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¸ Ð²Ð·ÑÐ³ÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð´ÑÑÐ° Ð¶Ð¸Ð·Ð½Ð¸. ÐÐ¾ ÑÐ° Ð¨ÐÐÐÐÐ¦ ÐÐ Ð¢ÐÐ! ÐÑÐµ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð·Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ. ÐÐ¾Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÐ¼Ñ Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð´Ñ, Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ¸, ÑÐ¼Ð½Ð¾Ð¶Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÑÐ»Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¸ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ð´Ð°Ð»ÐµÐºÐ¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð²Ð°Ð¶Ð½ÐµÐ¹ÑÐ¸Ð¼, ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¸Ð¼ Ð¸Ð·Ð¾ 10-Ð¾Ð² ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð², ÑÑÐ¾ Ð²Ð»Ð¸ÑÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð·ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°. ÐÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¹ ÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ¶Ðµ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ ÑÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ð¹ ÐºÐ°Ðº ÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑÐµ. Ð*ÑÐ¾ Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ.  Ð¡ÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾Ð± Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÐµÑÑ ÑÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°ÑÑ ÐºÑÐ´Ð° ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¸ Ð¾Ð± Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ° ÑÐµÑÑÑÐ° Ð½Ðµ Ð±ÐµÐ·; Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð±ÐµÑÐµÐ´ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð½Ð¸Ð¶Ðµ. Ð£Ð¶ÐµÐ»Ñ Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ ÐºÑÐ°Ð¹Ð½ÐµÐµ, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð²Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð½Ñ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑ: ÑÐ°Ð³ Ð²Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ´ Ð²ÐµÐ±ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼, ÑÐ¶Ðµ ÑÑÐ½ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. Ð¢Ð¾-ÑÐ¾ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²ÑÑÐµÑÑ Ð±ÑÐºÐ²Ð° Ð´Ð»Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹, ÐºÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»Ð¸Ð²Ð¾Ð¹, Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐµÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²ÐµÑÐ¸ÑÐµ!  ÐÐ¿ÑÐ¸Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¼Ð¸ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° 90% ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¼ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð°ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¼Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾, Ð·Ð°ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¸Ð¼ Ð½ÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ. ÐÐ½Ð¸ ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ° ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð½ÐµÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð¼ ÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ñ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ¶Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÑÐ´Ð¸Ð¸ Ð·Ð° ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹. Ð Ð¢ÐÐ§ÐÐÐÐ ÑÐµÐ·ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ÑÐµ Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¸Ðµ 100 Ð²ÑÐµÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð²-Ð²Ð¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ðº Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð½ÑÑ Ð²ÐµÐ±ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² (Ð°) ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸Ð½Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð¾ Ð¸Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð·Ð½Ð°Ð²Ð°Ð²ÑÐ¸Ð¼Ð¸ÑÑ, ÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÑÑ Ñ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ·ÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð´Ð¸Ð·Ð°Ð¹Ð½Ð¾Ð¼, Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð¾Ñ ÐºÐ¾ÑÑÐ²ÑÐ¼ ÐºÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð¼ Ð´Ð° Ñ.Ð´. Ð¢Ð°Ðº ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÐµ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÑ Ð²Ð¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ. Ð*Ð°Ð·Ð²Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¶Ð¸Ðº Ð²Ñ Ð²Ð·ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, ÑÐ°Ðº Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°Ð½Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ°Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ. ÐÐ½ Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð½Ðµ Ð±ÑÐ´ÐµÑ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐ°ÑÑ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑ Ð±ÑÑÑÐµÑ!

----------

